# Remote Positions in California



## em2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of any remote positions in the state of California? I am currently searching for remote work. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## em2177 (Jun 17, 2009)

Candace,
I posted this to see if anyone knew of any "remote" work in California. 
Thanks,


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------



## ahmed (Nov 11, 2009)

Avicode and HIM ON CALL offers remote coding positions.


----------

